# I did it on a whim...



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd be proud, too! I hope all goes well with the surgery and you can spend a lot of time out there together.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Way to go, Piper! She is certainly a special girl. I am hoping she makes a wonderful, speedy recovery! We will be sending her good thoughts.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats! Piper sounds like a natural retriever! I hope the surgery goes well and she's back in the field in no time.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Good Dog Piper. Here's to a quick recovery so you can hunt em up.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow, 11 months is quite young for such an achievement! I hope everything goes well with her surgery!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woo-hoo! WTG Piper


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats! I'm glad she (and you) got to have some fun and earn some legs before her surgery


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Congrats! Here's hoping that this is just a minor side step for you and Piper--what a great decision it was to run her!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Awesome!! WTG!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations! What an exciting debut!!! Good for you!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

that's fantastic!! you should be so proud!


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Congratulations!! What a great accomplishment for Piper! Good luck with surgery, I hope all goes well


----------

